# The Crown Jewel of my license plate collection.



## island schwinn (Aug 31, 2018)

I've had several fiber plates from the WW2 era,but this has to be my rarest.kinda giddy to add it to my collection.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Aug 31, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> View attachment 861760



 Cool! Great display, I love being able to see what I collect. I don't collect them, but if see I'll let you know. Barry


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 31, 2018)

Love old bike plates. Very nice collection. Anybody have any old Tacoma Wa. bike plates for sale ?


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 31, 2018)

frankandpam said:


> Love old bike plates. Very nice collection. Anybody have any old Tacoma Wa. bike plates for sale ?



I'm on the hunt for Tacoma plates also.my birth town.I only have 1.


----------



## jacob9795 (Aug 31, 2018)

Does the color of the plate have anything to do with decades or year(s)? I’d like to find a 1930s era plate from Chico, Ca. Anything from Visalia, CA would be nice to have too. Nice collection.
-Jake


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 31, 2018)

Unless it's a fiber tag which usually means ww2 issue, the styles and colors are all over the board. Some city's used dated every year and some didn't. Style's changed, more than likely when they went to a new supplier. Colors would change to contrast years but no rhyme or reason to it all.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 31, 2018)

If you look at the left side of my display, you can see the larger plates.most from the 30's. The majority are the smaller sized plates, and as mentioned,I've never noticed any correlation between years and colors.


----------



## Mike Franco (Aug 31, 2018)

I seen that plated before


----------



## stoney (Aug 31, 2018)

Love the old bike license plates. I always say I am going to collect them but I always sell them when I get them.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 31, 2018)

This is my 3rd round. Gets better each round.I used to buy every one I saw.


----------



## jacob9795 (Sep 1, 2018)

I’d like to find one of these too


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 12, 2018)

Call me crazy,but I've been thinking of selling them and starting over again.I know it would be expensive due to the new popularity of bike plates lately.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 13, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> Call me crazy,but I've been thinking of selling them and starting over again.I know it would be expensive due to the new popularity of bike plates lately.




That's funny, I've done that with various collections of different types. 
I've had a few different bicycle tags and sold them.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 13, 2018)

WW2 era Swiss Army....nice!


----------



## 100bikes (Nov 13, 2018)

Do not think this one was ever mounted.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 13, 2018)

Even though I do have a decent loose plate collection, the ones I like most, are the ones that match up with the character of a certain bike.


This 38/39 Dayton plate, pretty much says it all, mounted to the rack of the 1938 Huffman built, La France Super Streamline.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 13, 2018)

frankandpam said:


> Love old bike plates. Very nice collection. Anybody have any old Tacoma Wa. bike plates for sale ?




you're late to the party, get in line newbie!


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 13, 2018)

The Tacoma prewar star plate is probably the coolest out there!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 13, 2018)

The paddle style Tacoma plate might be a one year only.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 13, 2018)

Tim the Skid said:


> you're late to the party, get in line newbie!



...


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 15, 2018)

I'm thinking if someone threw 2500 at me, i would probably let mine go.and I still have a few nice ones coming.


----------



## kunzog (Nov 15, 2018)

my collection


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 10, 2019)

I think I like this one more than the LA fiber plate.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 10, 2019)

Love the TOC license tags....


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 10, 2019)

Great thread!!

How bout one from Iran? This bike's been everywhere!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 10, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> Great thread!!
> 
> How bout one from Iran? This bike's been everywhere!
> 
> View attachment 1061471




What does the diamond, upside down heart and banana mean? I assume those other markings are eating utensils.


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 11, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> What does the diamond, upside down heart and banana mean? I assume those other markings are eating utensils.



Pretty obvious. the rider or owner has 5 ancient forks is licensed or permitted to use em to eat 9 diamond hearts and 1 banana; duh.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 11, 2019)

I’m not sure, if this one qualifies as a crown jewel, but here’s one that I picked up recently, that I thought was pretty cool.


1954 City & County of Honolulu.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Sep 11, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> I've had several fiber plates from the WW2 era,but this has to be my rarest.kinda giddy to add it to my collection.View attachment 861754



Very cool! I had an LABL from 1943 as well, but it was slightly warped and had some loss to a corner so I sold it on eBay years ago. It looks like it is made from Masonite...


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 11, 2019)

I’ve heard, that they were made out of Linoleum.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Sep 11, 2019)

Here is one I have going on a ‘33 B10E, Thinking of colors to paint it... black with cream letters maybe. Any thoughts?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srfndoc (Oct 31, 2020)

Sweet... LABL plates always rock.


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 31, 2020)

jacob9795 said:


> I’d like to find one of these too
> 
> View attachment 862275



Lot's on eBay


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 31, 2020)

It's not my crown jewel, or my favorite. But it's the oldest one I have. Multnomah County, Oregon 1899.


----------

